# The Haunting of Bell Hall (2015)



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)

We had a great Halloween this year. Things have been super busy so I am just now posting my new props for the year. I have pics below and a video.

*Prop Video:*

Below is a link to a video that shows the pics and some video of the props in action.

The Haunting At Bell Hall: New Props 2015 on Vimeo

*Screaming Spectre:*

I built a screaming specter prop for this year. I have had a FCG in my mausoleum in past years but I wanted to add a jump scare this year. I purchased a 8 foot pneumatic scissor mechanism from Dead Rising Props. I attached a Costco skeleton to the mechanism that I customized. I used a PicoBoo AC and a wireless remote to control the prop. I was really pleased with the results and managed to scare lots of TOTs. I was really pleased with the quality of the pneumatic mechanism.




























*Crypt Wall*

I built a 20 foot crypt wall for my driveway this year. It featured two crypts. One crypt was used as a facade for a projection ghost. The other crypt was inspired by the Haunted Mansion. In the HM graveyard there is a crypt with a skeleton arm sticking out bricking itself into the crypt. I took a different approach and had a skeleton breaking out. I borrowed the general look of the crypt. I used a basic grave grabber design to animate the skeleton arm. This design has been used by many members on the forum. I used a deer motor to power the arm. The skull has fading LED eyes. The crypts are made of wood and pink foam. The brick walls are made of wood and brick sheeting from Lowes.



















Additional Pics in the next post.


----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)

*New Props for 2015: The Haunting At Bell Hall Continued*

Crypt Wall Continued

I built a 20 foot crypt wall for my driveway this year. It featured two crypts. One crypt was used as a facade for a projection ghost. The other crypt was inspired by the Haunted Mansion. In the HM graveyard there is a crypt with a skeleton arm sticking out bricking itself into the crypt. I took a different approach and had a skeleton breaking out. I borrowed the general look of the crypt. I used a basic grave grabber design to animate the skeleton arm. This design has been used by many members on the forum. I used a deer motor to power the arm. The skull has fading LED eyes. The crypts are made of wood and pink foam. The brick walls are made of wood and brick sheeting from Lowes.














































Thank you for looking.

Happy Haunting


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those are great. Love the skellie breaking out. Well done.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The screaming spectre is wonderfully ghostly.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work!
Really cool props


----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words. I really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool ... nice work.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)

*2015 Haunt Video and Night Pics*

We had a great Halloween this year. The rain held off until 11 PM. We had lots of TOTS and had great time. Below is a video of our yard haunt and night pics.

Thanks for looking.

*Video Link*

VIMEO:

2015 The Haunting of Bell Hall on Vimeo

*Below are night pics.*

Crypt Wall










Betsey Bell Ghost



















Box Tomb










Side View


----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)

*2015 Haunt Video and Night Pics Continued*

More night pics.

Column Monument










Tombstone Jumper










Side View 2










Screaming Spectre










Skeleton


----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)

*2015 Haunt Video and Night Pics Continued*

Pumpkin King










Spider










Crypt Wall










Window Ghost










Angels


----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)

*2015 Haunt Video and Night Pics Continued*

Window Ghost 2










Ghost Bride










Ghost Bride 2










There is always my way&#8230;










Vengeful Ghost


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You really put some work into this Haunt! Great use of color and I Love Betsey Bell


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is spectacular! Your home is a perfect backdrop for such an elegant/creepy display. I really like the window projections and the static figures you have inside looking out. All around great lighting effects and such a beautifully cohesive theme. Love eveything about it!


----------



## canuck (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow, this is awesome. You did an excellent job with your haunt.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Ok, I quit. Amazing setup. So glad I don't live beside you. Impressive!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Your crypt wall is inspired! I love the skeleton breaking out from the crypt. I always enjoy haunts/haunters that give thought to good lighting. Yours is fantastic. It's lit well enough to see all the details you want but not over-lit to wash everything out. It lets the imagination fill in the blank spots. Well done!


----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind feedback. This forum is always a great source of inspiration and encouragement. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Brucifer13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Cool haunt.


----------



## Brucifer13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Awesome haunt! Your scissor skelly and the effects in the mausoleum are badass.


----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)

Brucifer13...thank you for the kind words. I am glad you liked the scissor skelly. He was a big hit last year.


----------



## Bog (Aug 22, 2016)

Man, I'm really blown away! 

What do you use for the Vengeful Ghost and Ghost Bride? Are those custom made?


----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)

Bog...I got both of those from Grandin Road. They still sell the Ghost Bride. I think she is called Venetian Victoria. The other figure is no longer sold.


----------

